# I am home!



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

And with a change of username! (A Google search for my name used to bring up access to all of my TC posting, and I wanted to remove that portal for professional reasons...) Besides being one of the greatest works of the 20th-century, _Turangalîla_ means (roughly) "love song and hymn of joy, time, movement, rhythm, life, and death", which pretty much describes me.

Anyways, over the last month I have been exceedingly busy with conservatory applications (which are done for the most part), a SAT exam, and a piano pedagogy exam, but I have returned for the next couple of months (I hope)!

I will respond to messages and get back to all my PM regulars shortly. Looks like everything is running smoothly around here!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Glad to have you back!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice to see you're back.  Best wishes for the Christmas Holiday & New Year.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome back and best of luck (or skill really) on your exams and applications.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Turangalîla said:


> And with a change of username! (A Google search for my name used to bring up access to all of my TC posting, and I wanted to remove that portal for professional reasons...) Besides being one of the greatest works of the 20th-century, _Turangalîla_ means (roughly) "love song and hymn of joy, time, movement, rhythm, life, and death", which pretty much describes me.
> 
> Anyways, over the last month I have been exceedingly busy with conservatory applications (which are done for the most part), a SAT exam, and a piano pedagogy exam, but I have returned for the next couple of months (I hope)!
> 
> I will respond to messages and get back to all my PM regulars shortly. Looks like everything is running smoothly around here!


I bet you walked them all.

T.


----------

